# Strange monitor beeping issues..



## Sethisto (May 23, 2008)

I have had this monitor for about 2 and a half years now, and it has always run perfectly (samsung 931bf flat panel 19") Recently though, whenever it goes into power save mode, it sometimes starts beeping. I have always had it set to enter power save after 5-10 minutes and never heard all these beeps before. It seems to happen when the light blinks, but sometimes it just has random beeping, or no beeping at all. I have no clue what is wrong with it. Any ideas?


----------



## miagale (Aug 16, 2010)

Restart your computer and listen carefully. Your monitor does not beep. If it sounds like your monitor is beeping, it is either speakers connected to the monitor or it is coming directly from the computer.

Check and make sure your monitor is fully connected to the computer and that it is plugged in. Try plugging the monitor as well as the computer into another outlet. Some beeping from your computer is normal but it may be confusing if you are not seeing video.

Open up the case on the computer by removing one of the side door panels. The side panel door is usually connected by two or more Phillips screws. Take out and reinstall the video card, memory and the processor, this is especially important if you have recently changed any of these pieces of hardware. Any one of these loose connections can prevent video from showing up and cause beep sounds that alert there is a problem.


Replace, the video card if nothing else works. You may have to replace, the memory, motherboard or CPU if nothing else works. Some piece of hardware is bad and it's just a matter of a process of elimination.


----------



## Sethisto (May 23, 2008)

I've placed my ear up to the monitor, its coming from the monitor for sure. Speakers are off the actual computer is tucked below me and I can barely hear even the fans on the thing, and I have placed my ear to up to it during the beeping and nothing on the actual box is doing it. There are no issues with video, like i said the monitor works perfectly fine. It's only when it goes into power save mode that it starts making noise. I tap the mouse, it wakes up immediately and the sound is gone.


----------



## miagale (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Sethisto

The power save mode is designed for portable systems to save battery life. It does not work well with desktop systems. It is best to go into the power management options in the control panel and set to have the monitor and hard drive set to "Never" to turn off and set the system to "Always On".


----------



## Sethisto (May 23, 2008)

It's just the "turn off display" option (on win7). I dont use the "put computer to sleep" one if that's what you mean, i'll disable it if it is harmful though, but i've used turn off display for years now :3


----------



## miagale (Aug 16, 2010)

The power save mode is designed for portable systems to save battery life. It does not work well with desktop systems. It is best to go into the power management options in the control panel and set to have the monitor and hard drive set to "Never" to turn off and set the system to "Always On".


----------

